# Polyflex Vinyl?



## telisha25 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am looking for an iron on polyflex vinyl, can anyone help?


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

telisha25 said:


> I am looking for an iron on polyflex vinyl, can anyone help?


hi - not sure if anyone has helped you with this but i found MagicTouch and Target Transfers - both do polyflex vinyl.
hope this helps


----------

